# Catfish Tournament.



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

This is a monthly catfish tournament, held on the Trinity river at the hwy 90 ramp. January tournament is on the 31st from 6am to 2pm. Weight of the 3 biggest fish and 1 big fish pot. Go like the Facebook page (TRCA).
You can also pm me for more details. 

Josh


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is some more info on the tournament and the rules and regs.

TRCA Tournament Rules and Regulations
A violation may result in automatic disqualification.
Participants may be subject to a polygraph or voice stress test.
Good sportsmanship is expected of all individuals during the tournament.
Any disorderly conduct will be ample reason for disqualification. 
1) All State and Federal rules will be observed.
2) Tournament hours are 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM. All participants should be at the launch site by 5:15 AM. We will conduct a live well check prior to take off.
3) One member of each team must be present at the meeting to be held prior to take off at approximately 5:45 AM.
4) All boats must be at weigh in site (or boat ramp) by 2:15 PM unless scheduled differently. Being late will result in automatic disqualification.
5) Entry order is the order of take off, boats will be released at 5 to 10 second intervals. Life vests (PFD`S) should be worn at take off.
6) No snagging, taking of fish from lines or from non contestants will be allowed.
7) No chumming or fishing known intentionally baited holes by contestants or non contestants will be allowed.
8) All Tournament boats must maintain a minimum distance of 50 yards (150 feet) between each other and from non contestants. All fishing must take place from the boat.
9) A maximum of 3 fish per team will be weighed in and only 1 fish can be dead. If there is more than 3 fish in your possession at weigh in, you may be disqualified. Fish must be a minimum length of 12 inches, channel cat, blue cat or flathead only.
10) The fish must be caught by rod and reel method only!!! Any other method will result in automatic disqualification. 
11) In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by big fish.
12) Any protests must be made to tournament directors within 15 minutes of the weigh in deadline, none will be accepted there after. The tournament chosen directors will resolve all protests.
13) This a catch and release tournament. All live healthy fish must be released. Dead fish or unhealthy fish may be removed from the premises at the direction of the tournament director only.
*If you have any questions or concerns, please contact a tournament director.*

The entry fee is $40 per team with an optional big fish pot of $10 per team.
Depending on the amount of teams that come out will determine how many places pay out. (7 teams or less will pay 1st place only)


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

whats the break down on the pay out ? 7 teams 1st place only, how much . or is it half the total pot . I am not to familiar with how this works


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

TRCA is a non-profit organization. So the team with the three biggest fish (first place) take all of the entry fee money. And if your team entered the big fish pot, whatever team has the single heaviest fish takes all of that money. Hope that answers your questions.

Josh


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

Tournament still on for Saturday?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes it sure is. I'll will post a reminder here at 2cool on thursday.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I or we are not to much on this catch and release thing but may give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

RAMROD1 said:


> I or we are not to much on this catch and release thing but may give it a shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So I guess release into the grease don't count


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Yep P that's the kind of catch & release we practice! But it looks like fun so me and the wife plan to participate unless something comes up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

do it ram rod. I would do it but I don't know where to get the BIG ones.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was hoping you would turn up ramrod1. I see you fish the trinity quite often. Look fwd to meating you.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tournament*

Do you do these type tournaments on the San Jacinto as well? Man I know some holes there. I wish I still lived in Crosby sometimes. 
:fish:


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Rivercat not as of right now, but we may sometime in the future.
Come on down and fish the trinity with us.


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

I heard there is going to be an extra hundred added to the pot might get a few more people to show up. Ramrod1 it will make it a little easier to release also.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Jmlewis said:


> I heard there is going to be an extra hundred added to the pot might get a few more people to show up. Ramrod1 it will make it a little easier to release also.


Not really! But should be fun up until that point!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes that will sweeten the pot! I fish allot and keep enough to eat on. So with money and some good competition on the line, turning three fish back isn't bad. And practicing good conservation is always a good for the next generations sake!


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you guys have the dates for each month yet wont be able to make the next 2 tournament, but march I would be able to do.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

We set the date's at the beginning of each month. So just stay tuned in here or on the fb page and we will keep you up to date. Hope to see you soon at an upcoming tournament!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Went to Liberty today and the river is up, this should be interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok folks below is the list of rules for the upcoming tournament on 1/31/15.
The tournament is a for sure go at the HWY 90 BRIDGE AT 6 AM.
The entry fee will be 40$ per team with an optional big fish pot of 10$ per team.
Depending on the amount of teams that come out will determine how many places pay out. (8 or more and we will pay 1st and 2nd) the split will be 70/30
If you have any questions feel free to shoot us a message.
Tournament rules will be listed below with a printable version handed out to every team at sign in.
TRCA Tournament Rules and Regulations
A violation may result in automatic disqualification.
Participants may be subject to a polygraph or voice stress test.
Good sportsmanship is expected of all individuals during the tournament.
Any disorderly conduct will be ample reason for disqualification. 
1) All State and Federal rules will be observed.
2) Tournament hours are 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM. All participants should be at the launch site by 5:15 AM. We will conduct a live well check prior to take off.
3) One member of each team must be present at the meeting to be held prior to take off at approximately 5:45 AM.
4) All boats must be at weigh in site (or boat ramp) by 2:15 PM unless scheduled differently. Being late will result in automatic disqualification.
5) Entry order is the order of take off, boats will be released at 5 to 10 second intervals. Life vests (PFD`S) should be worn at take off.
6) No snagging, taking of fish from lines or from non contestants will be allowed.
7) No chumming or fishing known intentionally baited holes by contestants or non contestants will be allowed.
8) All Tournament boats must maintain a minimum distance of 50 yards (150 feet) between each other and from non contestants. All fishing must take place from the boat.
9) A maximum of 3 fish per team will be weighed in and only 1 fish can be dead. If there is more than 3 fish in your possession at weigh in, you may be disqualified. Fish must be of legal limit set forth by the local TXPW, channel cat, blue cat or flathead only.
10) The fish must be caught by rod and reel method only!!! Any other method will result in automatic disqualification. 
11) In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by big fish.
12) Any protests must be made to tournament directors within 15 minutes of the weigh in deadline, none will be accepted there after. The tournament chosen directors will resolve all protests.
13) This is a catch and release tournament. All live healthy fish must be released. Dead fish or unhealthy fish may be removed from the premises at the direction of the tournament director only.
*If you have any questions or concerns, please contact a tournament director.*
We are expecting a pretty good turn out for this tournament, an RSVP will be appreciated Also make sure you get to the ramp early enough so we can all get into the river in time for take off.
LETS MAKE THE FIRST TOURNAMENT OF THE NEW YEAR OUR BEST ONE YET!!!


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

I will be there.


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

Rivercat, please define team. I know it usually means 2, but could that mean 3? My dad and I are planning to attend, but now my son called and wanted to go fishing tomorrow. Maybe an extra $25 in the pot?


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey taff, we only allow a third person if at least one of ya'll are under the age of 16 or over the age of 65. I hope this clarifies it for you. And we look forward to seeing your team tomorrow!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't be there but post some pictures good luck to all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Passed over the river about 10:30 on my way to put up a mail box for mother in-law, looked like a pretty good turn out . I know Ram Rod won it all with CJ's and the SSFH . Who got 2nd !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

No I didn't. But we did have a blast! Looking froward to the next one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh well we was rutting 4 u


----------



## TPerkins (Oct 23, 2012)

Will the results be posted? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes I will post the results and some pics today.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congratulations to Team Brock for winning our January tournament, he weighed in two fish for a total of 13.58lbs. It was a slow day on the water. With all the teams final weight being low or none as in me & my wife didn't even have a fish to weigh. But in the end we all had a good time and got to meet some nice fellow fishermen/women. Thanks to all who attended. And we look forward to seeing ya'll at the upcoming tournaments!


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats, looks like fun.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tough fishing when the water is high. Cool tournament and glad to see it was held in Liberty.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats , yesterday was a tough day down stream also. I think we caught six fish but nothing over 2 lbs . I my try to make one . I don't know the area but might be fun to explore.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Didn't think there was going to be big stringers with the river running like it is . Most catfish prolly went to the back water . Wish me and the wife could have been there but will try to get the next one . Congrats to team Brock


----------



## TPerkins (Oct 23, 2012)

I fished the area for the first time, it was really slow. Wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong or what. Glad some people managed some fish. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

